# T8 to T5 advice



## Rosco (19 Sep 2014)

Hello, currently I have 2 x 30W T8 6500K DayLight bulbs with Juwel reflectors on my 100 x 45 x 45 - 180L tank. You can see my tank here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/180l-planted-tank-with-rocks-and-wood.33989/

These T8's are currently housed in a black plastic hood. I would like to get a new light which opens the top of the tank a bit for ease of cleaning and feeding and I am currently looking at the All Pond Solutions T5's.

My question is, should I go for the light with 2 x T5's (39w) or 4 x T5's. Would a jump from 2 x T8's to 4 x T5's be too much of a shock? Or in the long run would more light be beneficial or detrimental.

Thank you in advance


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2014)

I upgraded my Juwel Vision 180 T8 lights (2 x 25W) with reflectors to the Juwel T5 lights (2 x 35W) with reflectors.

Pro's are:
- Plants nowlook much "greener" and brighter obviously.
- Pearling from most green plants now.
- My HC and Glosso started really growing (until my flying foxes scoffed them, not a fault of the light).



However disadvantages are:
- I initially didn't turn the time down (left at T8 time of 8 hours) and got green algae on glass and plants.
- Brighter light shows when water is not 100% crystal clear. Purigen and API Accu-clear and filter floss fix that.
- Algae on upper leaves of my Anubias near the surface.
- If you don't pay attention can all go wrong, algae, melting plants etc a lot quicker than with T8's.

My intention was to glow more difficult plants, but on hold until I get the "plant demolishing" fish a new home.


----------



## OllieNZ (19 Sep 2014)

I'd go with the twin tube unit. 4 will be waaaaaay to much light for normal use but if you can switch it to 2 tubes then having 4 could be good for providing extra light for photos but otherwise pointless imo


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Sep 2014)

Rosco said:


> Would a jump from 2 x T8's to 4 x T5's be too much of a shock?


Yes.

Cheers,


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Sep 2014)

If the T8's are doing OK for your plants, don't change.


----------

